# Java/Datenbank Projektarbeit



## AntiSaepFuchs (27. Apr 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker-Systemintegration und wir haben
das Fach SAEP, worin wir Themen wie Datenbanken und Java behandeln.

Nun haben wir den Arbeitsauftrag bekommen, eine kleine Projektarbeit anzufertigen.
SAEP gehört leider zu den weniger guten Fächern von mir, daher suche ich jemanden, der diese für mich gegen Bezahlung übernehmen würde.

Folgende Vorgaben zum Projekt:

Themenwahl aus dem SAE-Bereich (Programmierung, Webseiten, Datenbanken)
Implementierungsaufwand: 2 Stunden
Dokumentation: 10 Seiten (+/- 2 Seiten) (ohne Deckblatt, Inhaltsverzeichnis und Anhang)
Präsentation: Folie für eine 10 Minuten-Präsentation
Inhaltliche Mindestanforderungen für die Dokumentation (Details siehe Orientierungsleitfaden unten):
Projektziel
Teilaufgaben
Projektumfeld
Terminplanung
Beschreibung der Lösung (evtl. mit Diagramme, Bilder, Skizzen, Versuche, ...)
Soll-Ist-Vergleich

Abgabe ist am 30.04.21  Abzugeben sind:
Dokumentation
Präsentation
Projektdateien (Quellcode)

Weiteres kann gerne per PN besprochen werden.

Gruß


----------



## Robert Zenz (27. Apr 2021)

Was genau ist die Aufgabe? Ihr sollt innerhalb von zwei Stunden eine Applikation schreiben zu welcher 10 Seiten Dokumentation passen?


----------



## AntiSaepFuchs (27. Apr 2021)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Was genau ist die Aufgabe? Ihr sollt innerhalb von zwei Stunden eine Applikation schreiben zu welcher 10 Seiten Dokumentation passen?


Freie Themenwahl bei der Aufgabe, aber sollte zeitgemäß natürlich dann etwas aufwändigeres sein, Beispiel HTML: Website erstellen.
Wählen kann man zwischen den Bereichen Java Programmierung, Website (HTML) und Datenbanken.


----------



## Robert Zenz (27. Apr 2021)

Ich glaube nicht dass ich dir helfen kann, aber ich finde nur die Aufgabenstellung interessant. Zehn Seiten Dokumentation auf zwei Stunden Implementierung, das muss schon ein recht extremes Thema sein das man da tippt.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Apr 2021)

AntiSaepFuchs hat gesagt.:


> das Fach SAEP


Wasn das?!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (28. Apr 2021)

Also wenn du in 2 Stunden den ganzen gnampf machen musst dann wundert es mich nicht dass 10 seiten dokuentation nötig sind

weil einen code in so kurzer zeit raus zu ballern kann nicht Lesbar sein

wenn du ne halbwegs Anschaubare HTML seite bauen willst MIT css UND javascript UND java
dann brauchst du alleine fürs html mit css schon zwei Stunden

jetzt mal theoretisch aufgeteilt du brauchst 20 min html , 10 min css , 30min javascript und 1 stunde Java

dann kommt von deren erwartung raus -> schreib eine 10 seitige Doku über 1 Stunde Coden ?
über was sollst denn eine Doku schreiben? hast ja nix xD





ich hatte die Aufgabe in Powershell ein VerwaltungsTool für unsere 3000 Drucker zu schreiben das hatte dann 700-800 zeilen Code
hab sie in Teilbereiche mit kommentaren unterteilt und zu jedem Teilbereich grob was passiert und dne Sinn

joa da konnte man bei der Doku nicht mal scrollen weil die Variablen klar waren und es geordnet war und maximal einfach gehalten


----------



## mrBrown (28. Apr 2021)

Die 2h sind aber schon richtig, und da fehlen nicht ein oder zwei Nullen?

Wenn das ein sinnvoll aufgesetzt Projekt sein soll, geht das in 2h ja kaum über ein "Hello World" hinaus, und 10 Seiten Doku wird man dazu auch kaum füllen können, außer mit viel drum herum Gerede.


----------

